# Is this a pontil...



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

Whole bottle....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

.....


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

Im a newbie...but I'm really thinking thats a pontil and this must be a pretty OLD bottle?


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 18, 2010)

It is a pontil.  The pitcher is a beautiful but recently made piece of Mexican glass.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok heres the Pontil...had my pics mixed up....


 So please help me find out about this beauty!!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

So it's not old if its Mexican?  Well that stinks but I like it....I thought only the oldies had Pontil marks on them and how can you tell the difference?????[8|][8|][8|][8|]


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 18, 2010)

Many modern objects are still blown in a traditional manner that leaves the mark of a punty rod on the base.  The "tell" that this is not an early piece is the color and type of glass, the non-utilitarian nature of the form (in that this piece would not "work" well) and most importantly, the "upside down" handle (where the handle is heavier at the lower attachment point than the upper attachment point).


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

Well good to know info...but I still love it!!! And it's my favorite color to!!!


----------



## kungfufighter (Jun 18, 2010)

No reason not to love it.


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 18, 2010)

I do!!! Its purple[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 18, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Many modern objects are still blown in a traditional manner that leaves the mark of a punty rod on the base.  The "tell" that this is not an early piece is the color and type of glass, the non-utilitarian nature of the form (in that this piece would not "work" well) and most importantly, the "upside down" handle (where the handle is heavier at the lower attachment point than the upper attachment point).


 
 The handle info I would have never noticed just looking at it.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 25, 2010)

Woodswalker...nice little item. I believe it was made to mimic or be a copy of the early midwestern swirl bottles & flasks. Several of which can be seen on the below webpage.  I have also seen your pitcher in an aqua swirl as well as creamers and sugars in swirled blue glass , also made in Mexico.

midwestern swirl  
 http://earlyamericanglass.net/27101.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val*


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent site Whiskeyman I found my bottle and it is rare!!!

*Extremely Rare - Midwest probably Pittsburgh, 16 ribs amethyst cruet,  ca 1800-1830. *Applied hallow handle, dark amethyst, tooled mouth  with pour spout pontil scar, height. 7 6/8 inches, dia. 5 1/2 inches.  These are very desirable among collectors and a must have for any  midwest collector. Loss to handle and a large crack along the back.  The  last one of these sold at Green Valley for 10K. *~SOLD~*


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks like the same one to me....What a beauty!! I love purple[][]


----------



## Wangan (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations! You need to check that spot thoroughly!


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

Well to be honest...I found it in an antique store...but I'm going back tomorrow for more of my minni tea sets....( my true love) I need to think of a way to display them tho and make some cases!!!....Perfect time for ideas this weekend...i think its going to rain[&:]


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## Wangan (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry about that last comment,wrong post.[&o]

 Thats a pretty piece no matter what.


----------



## Wangan (Jun 25, 2010)

You need an antique doll house to put them in.[]


----------



## mdavenport (Jun 25, 2010)

How about a shadowbox... make it seem as though you are looking down on a tabletop?  Of course you'd have to glue the dishes to the "tabletop."  Might look cool, though.
 Mike


----------

